# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Clipsal RCA wall plates

## Ausyuppy

Hi all,
Im in the process of planning for my home theatre room, as well as the kids play room. 
I want to have the equipment in a different location from the TV. I plan to put extra wall plates on the wall and cable across to where all the equipment will be stored. I plan to use RG6 Quad shield cable between wall plates.  Whilst looking around for the connectors to go into clipsal wall plates I have stumbled across the items below from hills.  http://www.hillshomehub.com.au/cattl...ducts/A1402CME 
My question is, have the Component and RCA coloured connectors have F connectors on the wall side??? If so that will be nice and easy for me to do. I dont want to run twin flex and have to do any soldering. 
Also is there something available for HDMI? 
Cheers
Steve

----------


## shrek4

How about something like this  http://www.altronics.com.au/index.as...=item&id=P6872

----------


## Ausyuppy

Id prefer to keep to the clipsal range as I have the clipsal flush mount series in my house (similar to clipsal classic). However it may be unavoidable for HDMI. 
Also the one in the altronics catalogue would need me to run AV leads through the walls which would be quite lossy signal wise. Again I may have to for HDMI.

----------


## Ashore

I was reading in choice  that they found no diffrence in the cheepest to the most expensive HDMI cables EXCEPT on long runs of over 32 meters , just food for thought before you buy the most expensive cable  :Wink:

----------


## Ausyuppy

I couldnt agree with you more ashore. Those Monster cables and the expensive HDMI cables, I beleive it is where they make the profits. Competition is so fierce now between all the companies selling TV's they rely on those cables to make them some money.

----------


## atregent

There's a mob on eBay that do HDMI sockets in Clipsal plates, might be able to get what you're after there.  http://stores.ebay.com.au/PLUGNPLAY-CUSTOM-WALL-PLATES

----------


## nang3

> I couldnt agree with you more ashore. Those Monster cables and the expensive HDMI cables, I beleive it is where they make the profits. Competition is so fierce now between all the companies selling TV's they rely on those cables to make them some money.

  
Monster cables are the biggest ripoff on the planet !! i've been into home theatre for a while and they have been proven to show no difference. I get all my HDMI cables from www.ezyhd.com  and have never had a problem with them. 
Harvey Norman have even resorted nowadays to showing their TV's running through $300-400 Monster HDMI cables, then showing you what it looks like through 'normal' cables.. of course the picture quality on the normal cable looks @@@@@@@@@ - because behind the scenes the 'normal' cable is only a composite or s-video at best !! People still fall for the Monster propaganda day after day

----------


## seriph1

I love the debate about cables  -  in my day we called them wires by the way....  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
My mate's brother has a turntable that cost him 12 grand (idiot) and swore black and blue that he could tell the difference between the various cables used..... my mate went around and did the test  -  of ALL the cables used, the el-cheapo JB hi fi specials came out on top  -  it makes for a very funny time when the bro is visiting and my mate drags the story up.  
I was not only in awe of the money it cost for the turntable, I couldn't believe he had cables there that cost thousands of dollars!!!!!!!!! 
BTW the guy makes his money trading in Rolex and other high-end watches so it gives you an idea what he's like ..... classic  :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

couldnt help myself   :Biggrin:   http://tinyurl.com/dfytgb

----------


## nang3

^^ yep some people have too much money for their taste to handle haha.. i like the Batman one tho !!

----------


## atregent

If you've really got more dollars than sense, here's a cable for you...  http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3429.asp?x=0

----------


## Dan574

I have just gone through running  hdmi cable from the pc to the tv. 
Firstly I bought 2 $14 hdmi wall plates female both sides off ebay and then ran a 10m ($20) cable between the 2 and then short hdmi cables from the wall plates to the pc, had lots of trouble and in the end I found that it was the wall plates that were causing the trouble. 
I have since joined a 5m HDMI cable to the 10m cable with a HDMI joiner, taped them together and ran them through the walls and connected them to the pc and tv.  It works great.  The only problem is the 30mm hole in the plaster with the cable hanging out.  I plater the holes over a bit, so its not 30mm anymore, they are out of sight so out of mind. 
There is a huge range of wall plates on the market that offer female both sides so that you can run preterminated cables through your walls, this is how I joined the xbox to the modem with cat5 preterminated cables to rj45 wall plates. 
The thing with HDMI cables is that its digital not analogue so it either works or it doesn't.  The cheapest place for HDMI cables I found is MSY technology, 10m - $20, 5m - $10, 2m - $5.

----------


## Ausyuppy

> If you've really got more dollars than sense, here's a cable for you...  http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3429.asp?x=0

  What a scam that must be....I might knock up some Cat 6 leads and sell em for $249.95 each. Your saving 50%  :Smilie:  
Thanks for the links to ebay, I had found them. Im still undecided at this point in time. I might contact him to see how much to have them made in the Clipsal slimline series, otherwise I will have to buy the ones from Hills.

----------


## Ashore

> couldnt help myself    http://tinyurl.com/dfytgb

  Mate your link just threw my zone alarm anti spywear into action

----------


## Ausyuppy

Ive just realised I hadnt updated on my original question. 
The items on the link I originally posted are also available from Direct Alarm Supplies (DAS). They are slightly cheaper than Hills even though they resell them from Hills. 
Prices arent cheap. The set of component mechanisms are $33. Same for the Red, yellow, white RCA. Then the rest are roughly $15 each from memory. The good thing is that they do have F connectors on the wall cavity side. That way you can run low loss RG6 and not worry about having soldered joints in the wall. 
Cheers
Steve

----------

